# ? for Knife and gun grip makers.



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2013)

what are your size minimums for knife scales or gun grips?


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 15, 2013)

Mike, I like scales no less than 3/8 x 1 1/2 x 5" and blocks no less than 1 1/8 x 1 1/2 x 5". If the blocks are 1" or less in thickness it gets split into two scales.


----------



## Nowski (Aug 16, 2013)

I second Mr. Flynt. Every once in a while I need a block that is over 1.5 wide for larger handles with a lot of shape.


----------

